
Walking can sometimes release more greenhouse gases than driving a car - dest
https://bicycleuniverse.info/bicycling-wastes-gas/
======
masonic
Clickbait title change from "Bicycling Wastes Gas?".

The very premise is ludicrous, since driving still includes a human using at
least 80% as much metabolic activity as driving.

~~~
masonic
[correction]: should be "... driving still includes a human using at least 80%
as much metabolic activity as walking or biking"

